# navarre beach



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Thinking about doing some surf fishing in Navarre beach tomorrow.What types of fish can be caught there?Also what types of baits should be used?Is it worth fishing the bridge,or is the actual beach better.Any tips would be greatly appreciated.PEACE


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Read a report last week about small but legal flounder being caught on the small causeway bridge. Last few times out in my kayak at Navare beah haven't produced anything but a friend of mine got a 13# king aoub 100 yds se of the pier - no help to your surf fishing but I thoght it was interesting. Haven't seen any bait out there in a while but haven't done any surf fishing either.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks man,I think I'll hit that bridge,because I don't have surf rods anyways.PEACE


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i fish thw surf without long surf rods and do judt fine that is if you have a good cast or dont mind getting wet 

the shortest i have is 7 ft the longest i just got is 12 ft but caught pomps on the 7 ft last spring

if you comeout to the beach look for me man i will be just over the bridge straight ahead will have maybe 4 rods out and 3 ppl total


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

I ended up not going,but will be wednesday,so wish me luck.PEACE


----------

